# Will Florida Pass at Least Medical Marijuana Laws in 2012?



## haloman420 (Dec 9, 2010)

I live here and have my whole life but I cant stand the thought of all these states getting their smoke on and im just sitting down hear with my thumb up my ass (figure of speach) Thinking how dumb Florida's politics are. That's why Florida has the stiffest laws against marijuana because of some old ass geezers.


----------



## Smokeless (Dec 9, 2010)

haloman420 said:


> I live here and have my whole life but I cant stand the thought of all these states getting their smoke on and im just sitting down hear with my thumb up my ass (figure of speach) Thinking how dumb Florida's politics are. That's why Florida has the stiffest laws against marijuana because of some old ass geezers.


I say what you do is go down to the DHS or whatever its called over there and get a Psilocybe License! what are those quals? Dude in time! they will not be here forever! The new generation is on the rise


----------



## haloman420 (Dec 9, 2010)

Smokeless said:


> I say what you do is go down to the DHS or whatever its called over there and get a Psilocybe License! what are those quals?


 What in the hell is a Psilocybe License


----------



## monkeyinthemist (Dec 9, 2010)

they wont change the laws because we are the minority in this state and people with your mind set tend not to vote and of course old people have nothing better to do we'll lose every time. vote those people out and you might have a chance. might eing the operative word.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Dec 9, 2010)

Im wondering the same shit bro,
they need to make this shit decriminlized or legal in fucking florida!


----------



## doc111 (Dec 18, 2010)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> Im wondering the same shit bro,
> they need to make this shit decriminlized or legal in fucking florida!


Florida is going to be one of the last places to decrim. or legalize. Way too conservative.


----------



## brandon. (Dec 18, 2010)

I wouldn't doubt it if Florida didn't decrim, or pass a MMJ law until after it's federally legalized... Our state is fucking sad. We should you be the poster child of MMJ because we have the biggest pill problem in the country (maybe even the world).


----------



## doc111 (Dec 18, 2010)

brandon. said:


> I wouldn't doubt it if Florida didn't decrim, or pass a MMJ law until after it's federally legalized... Our state is fucking sad. We should you be the poster child of MMJ because we have the biggest pill problem in the country (maybe even the world).


I've seen several recent documentaries that said that Florida has more indoor grows than any other state. Kinda strange for a state with such intolerant cannabis laws.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 18, 2010)

^^^Haha....mine used to be one of em.....now in the mid west....much more laid back^^^


----------



## brandon. (Dec 18, 2010)

doc111 said:


> I've seen several recent documentaries that said that Florida has more indoor grows than any other state. Kinda strange for a state with such intolerant cannabis laws.


strange, but I guess it kinda makes sense? maybe with the crazy ass laws we have here, you're more likely to go to jail buying than growing...

are you in FL too?


----------



## doc111 (Dec 18, 2010)

brandon. said:


> strange, but I guess it kinda makes sense? maybe with the crazy ass laws we have here, you're more likely to go to jail buying than growing...
> 
> are you in FL too?


No, but I am originally from there. Got a lot of family down there and I visit whenever possible so I can do some fishing. I caught a decent sized black tip last summer!


----------



## jamexpress (Jan 1, 2011)

I am a 46 year old Florida man living with a very, very painful pancreatic disease. I can no longer work and depend on Social Security disability for all my income. I can tell you flat out that marijuana helps with pain and nausea without a friggin doubt. I am in the hospital at least 5 times a year for a average stay of a week. If I could afford to buy pot like my prescription plan allows me to buy oxycodone for pain, I would be healthier and richer. I have to take up to 6 doses of 30mg tablets a day to keep my pain in check. I hate taking that kind of drug,that much, but I have no other choice. I would gladly trade my pill vial in for a bong! My quality of life has suffered greatly with this disease and I don't know how much worse it can get. I am seriously considering moving to a medical marijuana friendly state. The lawmakers in Florida should live my life for even a day!


----------



## dtack (Jan 11, 2011)

Florida has always tried to be the uppidy state. "Were rich, were better then the rest. We can buy our way out of trouble and poor people need to be put in jail anyways. So let's keep the laws how they are they put poor people in jail!" That's why the laws won't change. And I'm from there. Lol


----------



## FrankDank420 (Jan 18, 2011)

It´s going to have to, what we can do is start importing stoners from other states. That way we can changes the demographics.


----------



## dudemandigo (Jan 19, 2011)

FrankDank420 said:


> It´s going to have to, what we can do is start importing stoners from other states. That way we can changes the demographics.



im tryen to move there so one+


----------



## FrankDank420 (Jan 20, 2011)

way too pessimistic, and you´re right if you have that attitude PUFMM isn´t going to get the signatures required. 700,000 signatures. lets do everything within our power to make this a reality for everyone in the sunshine state.


----------



## Toorop (Jan 21, 2011)

dtack said:


> Florida has always tried to be the uppidy state. "Were rich, were better then the rest. We can buy our way out of trouble and poor people need to be put in jail anyways. So let's keep the laws how they are they put poor people in jail!" That's why the laws won't change. And I'm from there. Lol


 And the majority of that money came from cocaine smugglers and gamblers in the last century. Ironic, isn't it?


----------



## lowrider2000 (Jan 21, 2011)

Florida was built on drugs and cocane everyone uses it...........people are just two faced..........miami fo example i grew up in a middle class naighborhood from ages 6-12 3 of my friends dads whent to jail on major cocain charges one of them the DEA tore the walls out of the house he had coke and money in the walls!!!people like to look the other way and pretend they dont see anythingor look the other way and get paid.


----------



## Mr.BigsBud (Jan 21, 2011)

doc111 said:


> No, but I am originally from there. Got a lot of family down there and I visit whenever possible so I can do some fishing. I caught a decent sized black tip last summer!


 Yeah we have a lot of black tips.


----------



## 1gamma45 (Jan 22, 2011)

Yea well atleast you dont live in NY were July 2010 the MMJ law was vetoed cause our Gov. at the time the worthless blind fuck he was was in a pissing contest with Senate and vetoed everything.


Then come Nov. We elect an ass clown that openly says he has smoked pot but feel there is no medical value and would cause more problems so he refuses to to even read MMJ legaslation. So not only has NY not passed it but its now taken atleast 10 steps back. You wana talk about suck have the law sitting on your door step them have 2 yes that right 2 assclown ruin it for the entire state.


----------



## mrdrywall (Jan 22, 2011)

i am movin my grow to florida in march and nervous as fuck about it, holy shit the law is tough there.cant take the snow anymore.ill either do good or b in jail.cant win if you dont play


----------



## cassinfo (Apr 16, 2011)

jamexpress said:


> I am a 46 year old Florida man living with a very, very painful pancreatic disease. I can no longer work and depend on Social Security disability for all my income. I can tell you flat out that marijuana helps with pain and nausea without a friggin doubt. I am in the hospital at least 5 times a year for a average stay of a week. If I could afford to buy pot like my prescription plan allows me to buy oxycodone for pain, I would be healthier and richer. I have to take up to 6 doses of 30mg tablets a day to keep my pain in check. I hate taking that kind of drug,that much, but I have no other choice. I would gladly trade my pill vial in for a bong! My quality of life has suffered greatly with this disease and I don't know how much worse it can get. I am seriously considering moving to a medical marijuana friendly state. The lawmakers in Florida should live my life for even a day!


 I'm sorry for you pain james. If the MJ florida law pass keep me in mind. I will help you out most for sure!!


----------



## southern homegrower (Apr 18, 2011)

mrdrywall said:


> i am movin my grow to florida in march and nervous as fuck about it, holy shit the law is tough there.cant take the snow anymore.ill either do good or b in jail.cant win if you dont play


Be careful brother I have been growing outdoors since I was 12 or 13 in my early 40s now. grew indoors for 1 year and got busted feb 2010. was not selling .


----------



## Cali chronic (Jun 13, 2011)

Why not get actively involved with Legalization? You are going to wish you had someday. Laws are passed by going thru the hard work of campaigning. The magic wand is gone. Every chance I get I post this video to educate http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYn5wr6WilU I do this on yahoo comments and such.
I would recommend campaigning in front of wall marts. supermarkets etc Like we did in California.Post and educate. Teach your parents and others so they can be informed. Sitting around and complaining does nothing but allow you to wallow in the negative. I am moving there as a stepping stone for myself as I am looking to leave this crazy country. However while in Florida I will do my best to educate and campaign. How about you? Campaigner or wallower? Head over the cancer wards sit in the waiting rooms wear a shirt that says: Cancer battle? Have you looked into Cannabis? Peoples curiosity will get them talking, trust me. Florida was a confederate state, don't tell me they are conservative. X-dropping Coke snorting Monkees!


----------



## thanks but no danks (Jun 17, 2011)

doc111 said:


> I've seen several recent documentaries that said that Florida has more indoor grows than any other state. Kinda strange for a state with such intolerant cannabis laws.


because all the retired elderly people have nothing to do but sit around and grow and smoke pot all day xD


----------



## Cali chronic (Jun 27, 2011)

So I donated to MPP and this is the letter I get from the Director
Quote: 
Even though national opinion polling shows that more than 80 million American adults believe that marijuana should be made "legal" for adult use, only 
30,000
people have ever donated to MPP. Thank you so much for being one of the few with the initiative, foresight, and personal commitment to actually _do something_ about our country's failed marijuana policies. Your donation will help fund our efforts to end marijuana prohibition. When &#8212; not if &#8212; the battle is won, it will be because of the financial support from members like you.
Once again, thank you for your gift.
Sincerely,
<img alt="">
Rob Kampia
Executive Director
Marijuana Policy Project
Unquote
Do you really want to do anything about it? If so here is your help, now help them DONATE!!!!


----------



## Farfenugen (Jun 27, 2011)

You have to remember this:

The "STATE" does not care about the well being of its citizens. In the eyes of the "STATE" the citizens are only there to provide the necessary funding to pass its laws, be they outdated or unnecessary. The "STATE" sees the citizen as an expendable unit, easily replaced. 

bla bla bla... legalization isn't going to happen anytime soon. Cancer is a machine, and an industry. It's an unforgiving statement, but it's true.


----------



## carnage11 (Jun 27, 2011)

There's too many pill mills in FL to ever allow MJ to be legal or even decriminalized. Those pill mills fund the politicians in FL, and MJ does not. It's all about THE ALMIGHTY DOLLAR. Gov. Scott is too deep in the pharm's pockets to ever allow something like this to happen. 


That's not to mention all the elderly that are stuck in their ways and they are the only one's who ever vote! If anything will ever happen, it will be up to the younger crowd, but 18-35 don't vote, it's just a sad fact.


----------



## luzinterna (Jul 6, 2011)

*So if in Florida you cannot grow, what is this law about then?*

http://www.justiceflorida.com/2008/08/articles/drug-laws/floridas-new-marijuana-grow-house-law/

Florida's New Marijuana Grow House Law
POSTED ON AUGUST 14, 2008 BY RON CHAPMAN

During the last few years, I have represented several clients in both State and Federal Court who have been charged with growing marijuana plants in their homes. Therefore, I was particularly interested to learn that on July 1, 2008 a new law went into effect in Florida called the Marijuana Grow House Eradication Act. The following is a news article about that Act:
TALLAHASSEE, Fla. -- Attorney General Bill McCollum announced Tuesday that theMarijuana Grow House Eradication Act has been signed into law, giving Floridas prosecutors and law enforcement essential tools to combat for-profit growers of marijuana.
The New Law
* The new law, sponsored by Senator Steve Oelrich (R-Gainesville) and Representative Nick Thompson (R-Ft. Myers), passed as House Bill 173 during the 2008 Legislative Session and was signed into law by Governor Charlie Crist Tuesday.* The bill was developed because of the increasing number of grow houses operating in the state and violent crime which tend to be associated with these operations.
Grow houses are not only furthering this dangerous drug trade within our state, they are bringing violent crime into our neighborhoods, said Attorney General McCollum. This new law will help protect our families and communities.
 *The new law makes it a second-degree felony to grow 25 or more plants, targeting for-profit growers who exploit Floridas previous threshold of 300 plants. The law will also make it a third-degree felony to own a house for the purpose of cultivating, packaging and distributing marijuana and a first-degree felony to grow 25 or more plants in a home with children present.*
Marijuana is the most commonly used illegal drug in America and we must take a stand against the for-profit growers who were previously exploiting higher thresholds, said Sen. Oelrich. By lowering the number of plants necessary for criminal charges, weve given Floridas authorities valuable tools in the fight against these criminal operations.
Threat of grow houses
"Grow houses have become a very real threat to the safety and security in too many Florida communities," said Representative Thompson. "Floridians who use grow houses to traffic drugs belong in prison. This law sends the message loud and clear that if you grow, you go. I am grateful to Attorney General Bill McCollum for his support and Governor Crist for signing this bill into law."
Statistics on number of grow houses
Recent statistics reveal the alarming increase in the number of grow houses being maintained in Florida as well as the ever-developing levels of sophistication of grow house operations. Marijuana grow houses primarily specializing in hydroponic marijuana have been detected in more than 40 of Floridas 67 counties and within the past few months, cooperative efforts by law enforcement statewide have taken down more than 140 houses and seized more than $41.6 million worth of marijuana.
Recent Cases
Another recent case out of Palm Beach County brought charges against 29 people who were part of a drug trafficking ring which operated and maintained 25 marijuana grow houses throughout Palm Beach County and one in Miami-Dade County.
Other important aspects of the law will provide substantial benefits to Floridas law enforcement community. Previously, law enforcement around the state were required to store cumbersome grow house equipment in order to preserve it as evidence.
To address this growing storage burden, the new law allows a photograph or video recording of equipment used in the cultivation of a marijuana plant to be considered as evidence in the prosecution of the crime. The law will also allow law enforcement to destroy grow house equipment upon the completion of all investigations and provides immunity from any civil liability to law enforcement for the destruction of the grow house equipment.
Until 2001, law enforcement agents gathered evidence about grow houses by using what are called thermal imaging devices. Such devices were used by law enforcement to scan buildings in order to determine if heat emanations coming from the buildings were consistent with high intensity lamps often used by marijuana growers. However, in 2001 in the case ofKyllo v. United States, the United States Supreme Court ruled that when the Government uses a device (such as a thermal imaging device) that is not in general public use to explore details of a private home that would previously have been unknowable without physical intrusion, the surveillance is a Fourth Amendment search and is presumptively unreasonable without a warrant. 
Because of the decision reached in Kyllo, law enforcement agents may no longer use thermal imaging devices when investigating possible grow houses.


----------



## Cali chronic (Jul 6, 2011)

Unknown Luzintera, sounds like they (the religious brainwashds Zealots) are shoring up laws. I do not know. But for those above who have conceded their loss of a State, You are the reason America is crashing. You quit before you have even fought or began to fight.
Shame on you!


----------



## luzinterna (Jul 6, 2011)

*Come on floridians spread the word. Valid signatures needed: 676,811 by 2/1/2012
and florida has 18,537,969 residents *






*http://www.pufmm.org*


----------



## ssj4jonathan (Jul 7, 2011)

Florida sucks... bunch of old geezers and red necks and hicks live there. Nowadays, all the youth are becoming pill poppers since there is no federal regulation of pharmacies, go to miami and you'll find 8 dollar blue boys being sold on every corner. Florida would rather profit from pills than nature... shit wont change till the USA govt. takes weed off the sched 1 list... good luck guys you're fighting an uphill battle. Only if RON PAUL would get elected as president! we would make USA money backed by gold, would takes off lots of drugs from the sched lists.... how great would this country be then...


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Jul 7, 2011)

ssj4jonathan said:


> go to miami and you'll find 8 dollar blue boys being sold on every corner.


Hell yea, down here you find blues everywhere.


----------



## carnage11 (Jul 7, 2011)

I love how they pass laws without telling anyone until after the fact. Then they say things like, "Grow houses are not only furthering this dangerous drug trade within our state, they are bringing violent crime into our neighborhoods"

Charlie Crist is a lying, hypocritical scumbag. Do something about all the illegal prescription drugs in Florida Chuck!!! Oh, that's right. You're not on the pot growers pay roll. I see.....

@ssj4jonathan - You are absolutely right. You wouldn't believe how many people are addicted to oxycodone in Florida. But clearly marijuana is the problem!


----------



## Cali chronic (Aug 6, 2011)

i just got back from Florida and was in Panama City, I guy comes up to me and my girl and says:" Where are these pills I hear about down here?" I say:"Pills? Son you dont want pills they will kill you" He says: "This place is supposed to be the Pill Capital of the world." I say: "Forget Pills. Smoke weed it is better for you, I am from Cali and that is how we roll." He says: "I already got some Purple Kush, I want or need pills." 
Too funny how addicting pills are. My Lil' Brother lives down in Pompano area and since he is a gun nut he knows some of the Law enforcement and has had done a few snorts of the powder with them and they state that they wish Pot was legal and they are tired of dealing with such a minor boy offense in their eyes. The support is there you need to get organized.


----------



## Alborosie (Aug 17, 2011)

i think they should bun alcohol and cigarettes for just 1 month and legalize cannabis to see the results - "Everyone happy , growing and noone dies


----------



## suTraGrow (Aug 17, 2011)

Alborosie said:


> i think they should bun alcohol and cigarettes for just 1 month and legalize cannabis to see the results - "Everyone happy , growing and noone dies


I believe they tried that already. Remember the prohibition era 
Well with out the legalization of weed of course, But back during that time it pretty much was legal.


----------



## southern homegrower (Aug 20, 2011)

Cali chronic said:


> i just got back from Florida and was in Panama City, I guy comes up to me and my girl and says:" Where are these pills I hear about down here?" I say:"Pills? Son you dont want pills they will kill you" He says: "This place is supposed to be the Pill Capital of the world." I say: "Forget Pills. Smoke weed it is better for you, I am from Cali and that is how we roll." He says: "I already got some Purple Kush, I want or need pills."
> Too funny how addicting pills are. My Lil' Brother lives down in Pompano area and since he is a gun nut he knows some of the Law enforcement and has had done a few snorts of the powder with them and they state that they wish Pot was legal and they are tired of dealing with such a minor boy offense in their eyes. The support is there you need to get organized.


cops told me the same thing as they took me to jail


----------



## Sara Saw It (Aug 20, 2011)

All marijuana smokers should just walk out their front doors and light up a joint. What's anyone gonna do then? Why can't we just unite and change the system?


----------



## nagmier (Aug 24, 2011)

Cali chronic said:


> i just got back from Florida and was in Panama City, I guy comes up to me and my girl and says:" Where are these pills I hear about down here?" I say:"Pills? Son you dont want pills they will kill you" He says: "This place is supposed to be the Pill Capital of the world." I say: "Forget Pills. Smoke weed it is better for you, I am from Cali and that is how we roll." He says: "I already got some Purple Kush, I want or need pills."
> Too funny how addicting pills are. My Lil' Brother lives down in Pompano area and since he is a gun nut he knows some of the Law enforcement and has had done a few snorts of the powder with them and they state that they wish Pot was legal and they are tired of dealing with such a minor boy offense in their eyes. The support is there you need to get organized.


In the more metropolitan areas like Miami and some parts of Tampa and Orlando but Ja, Gainesville, Ocala, Tallahasseand the rest of the pan handle are pretty set in their elected sheffif is hard core anti drug and weed especially and its because people under 30dont understand then need to vote in local elections the majority of voters in these areas are senior citezens.

Its sad but even under these conditions I'm starting a grow soon, just have some prep to do over the next couple of months


----------



## Cali chronic (Aug 25, 2011)

It truly is sad how people are *NOT* registered to vote because they are too lazy to spend 20 minutes to voice their opinion. But will *spend hours arguing * with their friends about something. I have even heard some say; _" it triggers jury duty"_ 
If you went to court and had a jury wouldn't you want a guy like you on the jury? Or would you want a goofy housewife who has no life and thinks Satan lives in your AC/DC albums?
Go register! Register Indy if you are smart so you electoral vote is not just counted as Repub or Dem. Vote for the man not the party and read the two paragraphs that comes with your voting card as what they really mean. I am almost 50yrs old and vote the way you kids want, I am just waiting for some help here.
You can even have your voting ballot card mailed to your home and do it in your underwear for pete's sake/


----------



## FLyboy99 (Aug 26, 2011)

It saddens me this state wont get their shit together... I mean come on! we're PRIME real-estate for this industry! half the Orange Feilds in FL are dead and sitting around doing nothing anyways! I was born and raised in FL and it sucks that because I have a passion to grow I have to leave my state to be successful in the career path I have chosen. Hopefully things will start to change because one day i'd like to come back home and continue my career where i first discovered my love for it...


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 27, 2011)

I couldnt agree more,i hate pillheads their a bunch of thieves,but potheads are generaly cool and dont try to take sh$#t from you to get a high.Florida is in bad need of reform for its drug policy its ridiculous!


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 8, 2011)

We decide today, just about two hours ago to move to Florida-permanently.

Will it be on the ballot?


----------



## FLAxtremeBUDS (Sep 11, 2011)

I'll wait as long as I need to.


----------



## ssj4jonathan (Nov 29, 2011)

Maybe I spoke to soon... Now that democratic politicians have been enticed by major tax revenue a medical MJ program will create. Maybe our dreams will come true by next year. I posted an article in the MMJ news sections, check it out. 

https://www.rollitup.org/medical-marijuana-news/491437-what-floridians-been-waiting-mmj.html#post6704688


----------



## southernbud (Dec 21, 2011)

I think we will have it soon, thank you USA,It may take a while but we will get there kiss-ass


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 22, 2011)

Florida State Motto=Come on vacation, leave on probation, return on violation. 

The only reason they are considering this is b/c tourism has been down, and those were the people making up for no state income tax.


----------



## laughingduck (Dec 22, 2011)

mrdrywall said:


> i am movin my grow to florida in march and nervous as fuck about it, holy shit the law is tough there.cant take the snow anymore.ill either do good or b in jail.cant win if you dont play


Don't take any more chances than you have too.


----------



## Jogro (Jan 1, 2012)

The north part of FL is still "the south" and its pretty socially conservative. 

I wouldn't be holding my breath for medical MJ in Florida right now, though its encouraging at least to hear serious talk about it.


----------



## Ernst (Jan 7, 2012)

http://www.gainesville.com/article/20120107/ARTICLES/120109653

Way to Go Florida..

Any one ever been to Fellsmere ? 







I lived there in the 70's


----------



## missnu (Jan 7, 2012)

Oklahoma has the strictest laws about it as far as on paper...instead of 2 years...it all says like 4years-life...a life sentence for weed?! What???

http://norml.org/laws/ok


----------

